# Rockshox RS1, rare as rocking horse sh..(?)



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been mountain biking for about 18 years now and concequently, have experienced the inception of 24 speeds (I started well into the 21 speed era), V-Brakes, front suspension, rear suspension and disc brakes. I've recently been bitten by the VRC bug and now feel 'retro' pump through my veins. It's bloody great!

I remember debating with friends and deliberating over getting my first suspension fork. Would the extra weight be a major negative? Would the change to the frame's angles make my beautiful bike ride like a pig? Then eventually, which one should I get, An RS-1 or a Starfork? (No Manitous back then!)

My first fork was a Rockshox RS-1 in '89 or '90. I remember the day it arrived. I dropped my bike (a Nishiki Ariel) off at the Bike Shop and went for lunch. Upon returning I was ushered out the back to the workshop and asked to sit on a stool in front of the work bench. I was handed a piece of 2" X 4" by the mechanic and he bowed his head. He then proceded to tell me that I was welcome to beat him to death because he'd cut the fork steerer too short and there was a 4 week wait for a new one to arrive. The feeling was horrible but was quickly overcome by the thought that the poor guy in front of me felt even worse than I did! 

When I finally got my fork and hit the trail the feeling was amazing. I must have cycled that fork while freewheeling a million times.

To the point... Now, 17 years and 35-odd forks later I find myself eager to get my hands on a pair of RS-1's, chuck 'em on a retro rig and take 'em for a blast. The only problem is that I can't find a pair anywhere!

I realise that they are a rare and valuable collector's item these days. Any suggestions?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Arran said:


> proceded to tell me that I was welcome to beat him to death


That made my night. I like that story.

I might know where you could get a NOS one. Last I knew, they had one. Give me a few days and I'll check. If you don't hear back, post me a reminder.

They know what they have and you will not be getting it for a song.

Penguin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That was a good story.

They pop up pretty often on (you know where). Depending on condition and steer tube size, they go for anywhere between $30 and $130 bucks.

A little bit of patience and one will come along...however, when stacked up to modern forks, you won't be as excited about the way it rides as you remember. 


I always thought they were the best looking fork though. Very industrial to me...yet those bright pink decals...


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys.

Poor ol' Alister (the mechanic). I can still see the expression on his face.

That'd be great pinguwin. They'd have to go on the 'black budget'. I've just committed to buying examples of my 2 all time favourite bikes from way back.

Like I said, I have the bug...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

35 suspension forks?!? I have been on mtbs for 23+ years and have owned all of 5 sussy forks. Dozens of bikes in that time and 8 right now.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

I certainly hope you're not calling me a liar.  I've been in the Industry a long time now and have had 43 Bikes (Mountain, Raod, BMX, Track) and 33 Suspension Forks (that I can remember, i'm sure there have been more).

Here are all the forks I can remember.

'89 Rockshox RS-1
'91 Rockshox Mag-20
'92 Rockshox Mag-21
'93 AMP Research F1
'94 Rockshox SL Ti w/long travel kit. (2.5"!!!)
'95 Rockshox Judy XC and Judy DH
'95 Tange 'something or other'.
'96 Judy DH
'96 Girvin Chubby Dual Crown
'98 Manitou X-Vert
'99 Marzocchi JR T
'99 RST XXL
'00 Manitou SX
'00 Marzocchi Z3.5
'00 Marzocchi Z5 (QR20)
'00 Manitou X-Vert Carbon (X 2)
'01 Rock shox Judy XC
'01 Manitou Dorado
'01 Rockshox Jett
'02 Marzocchi JR T
'02 Rockshox Judy XC
'02 Rockshox Psylo XC (20mm)
'03 Rockshox Boxxer
'03 Manitou Black Comp
'03 Rockshox Sid XC
'03 Marzocchi EXR Pro
'04 Marzocchi 888R
'05 Marzocchi 888RC
'05 Marzocchi 66RC
'05 Fox 40RC2
'06 Fox 40RC2
''06 Manitou R7 Elite


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Arran said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Poor ol' Alister (the mechanic). I can still see the expression on his face.
> 
> ...


I don't suppose Alister was a shorter guy who might ride a bike with a short headtube. He might not have felt all that bad at all.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't think you were being called a liar, at worst fickle with forks!  I have only used the Judy SL. Suspension is not my bag. For me knees, elbows and trail choice do the job )


----------



## oldmtbr (Dec 3, 2005)

_____


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Funny, the first fork I ever installed, was a the first Mag 21 to come through our doors, I was so excited I did the same thing, minus the 2x4, wish I'd thought of it at the time, but like you, the customer was graciously understanding, man did I feel like a moron. Thanks for the reminder, we all screw up ! Glad ther are more nice guys out there like you!


----------



## SimonConnell (May 11, 2004)

I did the opposite - took my new forks to have the steerer cut, the guy took exactly the amount I asked him off, only it looked like too much. I (arrogantly) told him so and looked a real idiot when he brought out a tape measure and proved me wrong. Still, the years have matured me and I hope I wouldn't do the same again


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Arran said:


> I certainly hope you're not calling me a liar.  I've been in the Industry a long time now and have had 43 Bikes (Mountain, Raod, BMX, Track) and 33 Suspension Forks (that I can remember, i'm sure there have been more).


Not at all. More amazed than anything.

Remember that I am the guy with 200-300 mtb tires in the garage.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

Arran, I've got one collecting dust in my garage that you're welcome to. The only thing is it came off a Gary Fisher when they had their Evolution sized headset, 1 1/4" threaded steerer. No pink decals on it any more either. I added some aftermarket fork boots and fork brace, not sure which brand, but it was in an effort to stiffen up any independent slider movement. If you're willing to spring for postage it's yours. PM me if interested. It's still in really decent shape, but the only thing I can think of doing with it is turning it into some art or a tiolet paper holder!

Rando


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Ah, mechanics...*

Little off subject but I was reminded of this by Simon's comment.

When I was in Australia, my car broke down and I had a new starter put in. Few weeks later, the car wouldn't start. Didn't have any tools, so I had it towed into town. The mechanic told me my starter was bad. We were in the middle of nowhere and a long holiday weekend was coming up, so it would take 4-5 days to get a starter delivered by bus. Not wanting to wait, I hitched 250 km. to a town where I could get a starter before the weekend, stayed the night and hitched back.

The guy put in the starter and it too was "bad" He decided to call Bob, an auto electrical guy around the corner. "You know, I should have called Bob before you hitched because turns out he had a starter in stock." "Oh" I replied. Bob came over bench tested them and both starters were fine. He put in the "old" (i.e. two week old) starter back in, took off the battery cables, sanded them, and the car revved right up. The mechanic then said, "Guess I should have thought of that." "Oh" I replied.

I noticed that he hadn't done that the previous day but figured I missed it when I stepped out for a minute. I didn't say anything as I was convinced that he would have probably kicked me out of his shop for being a nosey busybody.

I don't usually question mechanics in any field, but sometimes it might be a good idea.

Penguin


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Well I've had...*

My first mtb *is* an 18 speed.

I've had around 11 bikes without counting too carefully. During that time I've had six suspension forks and six rigid forks:

two steel tange rigid forks
93 Amp F1 (wore it out never realizing how flexy and terrifying it was, 4 years and many miles)
97 Manitou SX-Ti (wore it out in 3 years, good fork)
99 Marzocchi Z1 120mm QR20 (now lives in Oz, plush but not the best climber)
00 Kinesis Rigid Aluminum MTB fork (more rigid than rigid)
00 Marzocchi XFly 100 (sticktion, ugly feel, sold in a few months)
00 Marzocchi Z2 (80mm, steel springs, best all around fork ever, 1000s of miles, in the garage begging for more)
03 Kelly Rigid Steel Mtn fork (cracked one, replacement has 1000s of miles, my favorite)
04 Profile Carbon Roadie fork (makes me think a carbon MTB fork might not be fatal)
05 Fox Talas RLC (excellent fork, don't ride it much though)
tange rigid fork (91 stumpjumper stock)

As you can see I've gone VRC too, and come full circle.

My first suspension was an AMP F1 when they came out for my '89 D'back Arrival. I remember riding it at North* and being much faster than all my buddies.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

EndoRando said:


> Arran, I've got one collecting dust in my garage that you're welcome to. The only thing is it came off a Gary Fisher when they had their Evolution sized headset, 1 1/4" threaded steerer. No pink decals on it any more either. I added some aftermarket fork boots and fork brace, not sure which brand, but it was in an effort to stiffen up any independent slider movement. If you're willing to spring for postage it's yours. PM me if interested. It's still in really decent shape, but the only thing I can think of doing with it is turning it into some art or a tiolet paper holder!
> 
> Rando


Thanks very much Rando.

PM'd you.

Cheers.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Not at all. More amazed than anything.
> 
> Remember that I am the guy with 200-300 mtb tires in the garage.


You've got me beat hands down. I've only got about 40.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

oldmtbr said:


> What 2 favorite bikes might that be I am wondering. Maybe something related to that big light'n S logo ?


No actually. I won't tell you what they are but the name starts with an 'N' and ends with 'ishiki'.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it bad that I have more forks than this just sitting in my basement ?!?! I bet your answer will be different that my wife's...I can't even BEGIN to thing of a list of forks past and present...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fast Eddy said:


> My first mtb *is* an 18 speed...


HA! My first two and my oldest current mtb are 15 speed.


----------



## lowtechbikes (Nov 4, 2013)

*Rockshox rs-1?*

Hi I came across a cool Vinetage Cannondale Mtb with the 24" rear wheel and 26" front. It has what I think is a Rock Shox rs-1 front suspension fork but it looks a little different so I was hoping you guys could confirm it or give the correct brand.

shock01 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

__
https://flic.kr/p/10662838404
[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10662833904/]shock06 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
[/URL]


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Trek (Showa) DDS2 or DDS3 fork.


----------



## lowtechbikes (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks doublecentur, You da man!


----------

